# Recurve Draw Length / Draw Weight Calculation?



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a Recurve Draw Length / Draw Weight Calculation?

Im trying to find out roughly what poundage i will be pulling back with different limb options. 

I have a 32" draw (im 6'6") and i was wondering if someone could help me figure out what limbs i should buy. I'm currently shooting a Hoyt Game Master 1 (stock limbs, Short 50#, on the stock 19" riser) and well... its a work out after 100 arrows or so, id imagine its somewhere in the 65-70# range at full draw. i would like to order some carbon W & W limbs and the Game Master ILF conversion kit (if someone has a link for that it would be much appreceated, ive been looking for it). i would like to get to around 45-50# at full draw. 

also does this calculation change with short / med / long limbs? if so any help on this? 

also eventually i may change the riser, what effect would this have on my draw weight if i moved to a 23 -25 " riser?

Thanks for any help on this!


----------



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a pretty good answer to this here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7435364&posted=1#post7435364

if anyone has any more to say please feel free


----------



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a pretty good answer to this here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7435364&posted=1#post7435364

if anyone has any more to say please feel free


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

mervin -

The std calculation is draw weight atr 28" / 28 - brace height = number of pounder you'll gain or loose per in above or below the stated weight @ 28"

For example: a bow marked 40# at 28" with an 8" brace height would give you:

40# / (28" - 8") or 40#/20" = 2# per inch.

That hold for any non-compoiund bow, but unfortunately assumes a linear draw force curve. At your draw lenght all bets are off, given the possinbility of stacking. Sorry. Think about a 25" riser and long limbs (70" bow). If you get REALLY serious, there'sa 27" riser out yielding a 72" bow. 

Viper1 out.


----------

